# Michigan EMT scope of practice



## Anjel (Mar 5, 2012)

I have looked everywhere and cannot find it.

I really really need it. 

If anyone can help, I would appreciate it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 5, 2012)

Have you called?

Michigan Department of Community Health
EMS & Trauma Systems Section
Capitol View Building, 6th Floor
201 Townsend Street
Lansing, Michigan 48913

Fax: (517) 241-9458
Website: www.michigan.gov/ems


----------



## Anjel (Mar 5, 2012)

They are a pain lol 

I was hoping to find it online. Im working at the moment. But i suppose I could call lol


----------

